# hi



## airbear

Hey ladies,

I can't remember if I ever properly introduced myself. I've been on BnB since I found out I was pregnant last November. I haven't been overly active on the forum but some of you may have seen me from time to time. I wanted to introduce myself as I hope to be more active on the forum and get to know you all a little better. My name is Ariel and I am currently 20. I will be 21 in October. My OH's name is Travis and ge just turned 21 this past April. We have an absolutely stunning baby girl named Elsie who is almost a month and a half. If there is anything you would like to know feel free to ask and anyone can PM me anytime! It would be great if you ladies could tell me a little bit about yourself as I know we sometimes bring up our situations in posts and being less active it's hard to know everyone's story! So feel free to share whatever you are comfortable with so I can get to know you as well! :)

P.S. I tend to talk a lot and write long responces to everything! I feel like that sometimes turns people off and I'm sorry!


----------



## lb

Hi :wave:
I'm lauren, 20, with a 7 month daughter, Kayla. 
As for situation (which comes up a lot with me here, lol), FOB and I were engaged in May of last year (we were supposed to get married next month :cry: ), and found out I was pregnant in June. FOB left me the day Kayla turned one month old, and then told me he wanted to work on our relationship, so basically led me on all summer. He broke it off last month, and has been dating a girl from his work (who is already half moved in :S ) ever since. I'm in school, running a steady photography business, and trying to get everything in order with FOB. He thinks he's providing for us, which really isn't the case. And through all this drama has been a special guy that I've known for 6 years. Even after I hurt him a few years back, he still supports me and helps me out. So I'm taking things really, really, really, really slow with him. So yeah, that's my story. :) Sorry it was an essay haha.


----------



## Strawberrymum

Hey I'm Jemma I have a 19 month old daughter. I'm 19 and a single mum. I'm a SAHM doing open uni courses online. No contact with FOB since 20 weeks:). Haven't started dating yet either. Yup pretty boring that's me


----------



## airbear

Oh, Lauren I'm sorry to hear about your FOB. I can only imagine what it would be like to be engaged and a year later be in a completely different spot than you ever expected! I can't believe he is already in another serious relationship. It's understandable that you're seeing your friend who is so supportive but you're being responsible and taking it slow - not already almost living together like FOB. Sounds like you have a busy life with going to school and your photography business and taking care of Kayla on top of all that. It is good that your friend is so supportive! By the way, Kayla is gorgeous!

Hi Jemma! It sounds like you're an amazing mom taking care of your daughter without FOB and going to school. I'm sure with going to school and taking care of your daughter that dating isn't top priority but hopefully you have friends and family who are there to support you! Has FOB met his daughter or does he not want to be in her life either? My life isn't too exciting either. OH is working two jobs so that I could take time off to give birth to Elsie. I just applied and got a job as a nanny but it is for 50 hours a week and $4/hr less than I made before at my last nanny position. Though I am able to bring Elsie with me. The girk I nanny is almost two months old and all she does is cry which means Elsie ends up sitting in a swing alone. I'm not sure if it is worth it if Elsie is getting no attention at all. I'm also not sure if I'm ready to go back to work and I'm not in school so I'm just being a bum right now deciding if I should quit or not (the job starts in October).

It's nice to meet both of you!


----------



## Burchy314

Hello there :) my name is Tine. I am 18 years old, turning 19 in November and I have a 9 month old daughter named Jayden. My story is that I met FOB like S years ago. We got together in November 2008. We were engaged and planned our baby and planed to get marriend in 2012 sometime. Throught the pregnancy everything was great. Up until Jayden was 2 months it was fantastic, but then we started fighting, he started lying to me. He quit his job but had me believing he was still working so he could spend all day drinking and smoking. We offically ended it for good a few weeks ago. Right now we are not on speaking terms at all, but I'm doing good. I have a lot of support from my friends and family.


----------



## cabbagebaby

helllo im sarah im 17 and have a 7 and a hlf month old son called tyler
me and FOB split a week before i found out i was pregnant and got back together when tyler was born on the 12th may this year i found out he's been cheating on me with another girl he told this girl that we wernt going out even though i was living at his house !!! and he left me for the other girl aint much else to say really
:)


----------



## newmommy23

Hi Ariel! Welcome! When is your birthday in October? I'm going to be 21 as well, on October 15th...hehe. Welcome! :hugs:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Hey Ariel and welcome! Your little girl is gorgeous! :)
I'm Courtney, 20 years old. My partner is 22, coming up to 23 in December :). We have a gorgeous little boy called Kian who is 9 months old (wheres the time gone? Lol)

I am currently awaiting to start a Paediatric First Aid course and Supporting learning and teaching in schools level 2 :)


----------



## airbear

Nice to meet you, ladies!

Tina, that is quite the story! I can't believe he lied to you about his job! Especially that he was out drinking and smoking when he should be working and making money! I'm glad to hear your friends are family are supporting you though. Do youu think someday you and FOB will work things out?

Sarah, I am so sorry to hear about your FOB cheating on you! I can't believe he would tell her you weren't going out when you are the mom of his son.. and living with him! At least you got an adorable son out of all this chaos!

Newmommy23, I'll be 21 on the 13th! :) By the way your daughter is such a little cutie!

Courtney, thank you! Your son truely is gorgeous! I'm sure time has flown by, every day I'm saying I don't want Elsie to grow up! I want her to stay little forever so that I can always snuggle with her and she'll always love me and not become a teenager and think her mom is lame! Haha it's great to hear about your course, that's awesome, when will it start?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Im already 21 :cry:
Im Rome, and I have a 19 month old :) Im in college full time for police foundations


----------



## cabbagebaby

i know men :dohh: there all liers :(


----------



## Jemma0717

Hi :flower:

I am Tiffany. I am 22 and have a 5 year old boy named Landon (I was pregnant when i was 16). I have been with his father since I was 15 and just recently got married in May. I am currently in college for medical assisting and phlebotomy and am also working as a student worker for the MA program. I also volunteer at an assisted living center so I am one busy mommy! We were TTC for a couple months and are back in NTNP mode till school is done in January :)

Nice to meet you!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

airbear said:


> Nice to meet you, ladies!
> Courtney, thank you! Your son truely is gorgeous! I'm sure time has flown by, every day I'm saying I don't want Elsie to grow up! I want her to stay little forever so that I can always snuggle with her and she'll always love me and not become a teenager and think her mom is lame! Haha it's great to hear about your course, that's awesome, when will it start?

It really does fly by! I wish I listened to people when they told me to make the most of him being so small! :(. It should be starting on the 21st but waiting for a phone call because I haven't had a CRB check yet :wacko:


----------



## Julymom2be

Hello:hi: 

My names Diamond. I am 18 and have a daughte named Isabella.


----------



## lb

airbear said:


> Oh, Lauren I'm sorry to hear about your FOB. I can only imagine what it would be like to be engaged and a year later be in a completely different spot than you ever expected! I can't believe he is already in another serious relationship. It's understandable that you're seeing your friend who is so supportive but you're being responsible and taking it slow - not already almost living together like FOB. Sounds like you have a busy life with going to school and your photography business and taking care of Kayla on top of all that. It is good that your friend is so supportive! By the way, Kayla is gorgeous!

Aw, thanks!! I enjoy being busy :) And Elsie is absolutely precious! Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## candicex

Hey Ariel!:wave: My name is Candice and I am 21 and first time mom to Ivy :) She is 7 weeks old! I am a single mom and did the entire pregnancy alone. 

My background.. I told FOB when I was 5 weeks pregnant with his baby. He pretty much said that he never wanted to see or meet his baby or me ever again. Sent me nasty txts saying that I was going to be an awful mom and that he found ways to not pay child support. Yea right! I didn't talk to him at all throughout my pregnancy but facebook mailed him with pictures of Ivy when she was born off my sisters account as he blocked me on my facebook. He then just blocked her too. BUT things are starting to turn good, I got his name on her birth certificate without his signature :thumbup: and because he's f***** off to england I don't have to do a paternity test to get child support out of him so hah take that sucker! :smug: 

I never really told my family about the whole FOB situation, but told my dad for the first time yesterday what happened. He said if I can find out where is parents live (which should be easy) he is going to go over there and talk to them, because they have no idea they have a grand child! :haha: so FOB is in for a nasty shock ! 

That's my story! Sorry its a tad long hehe. Welcome to BnB <3


----------



## x__amour

Hi Ariel, welcome over and congratulations on Elsie! She's *beautiful*! :D
I'm Shannon, 19 and I have a 9 month old named Victoria (Tori)! :flow:

Nice to meet you and I'll see you around! Congrats again love! :hugs:


----------



## lauram_92

Hey! I'm Laura, I'm 18 & I have a 7 month old called Oliver..

My lifes boring


----------



## xgem27x

herro :wave:

i'm gem and i'm 19 and i have twinnies... nuff said!


----------



## Burchy314

airbear said:


> Nice to meet you, ladies!
> 
> *Tina, that is quite the story! I can't believe he lied to you about his job! Especially that he was out drinking and smoking when he should be working and making money! I'm glad to hear your friends are family are supporting you though. Do youu think someday you and FOB will work things out?*

No I don't think so. I just lost ALL of my trust in him and I don't think I will ever be able to get it back. Maybe one day we will be able to be on good talking terms and be friends, but nothing more then that.


----------



## MyVeryFirst

Hey my name is Lydia, I'm 18! I have an amazing 4 month old boy :happydance:

My fiance is 19 and we have been together 3 years, high school sweet hearts, we've had a lot of problems but we have worked through it, he is currently in Tx just finished college "he is insanely smart," and we will be moving down to Tx this month and we are soo excited! :thumbup:


----------



## MyVeryFirst

lauram_92 said:


> Hey! I'm Laura, I'm 18 & I have a 7 month old called Oliver..
> 
> My lifes boring

Love your little ones name :thumbup:


----------



## airbear

I'm so terrible at getting on BnB! So I'll try and catch up where I last left off.

Congrat's on the marriage Tiffany. It definitely sounds like you are one busy momma! That's so exciting that you'll be TTC come January! Your son is such a cutie!

It's nice to meet you Diamond! You're daughter is so precious and has such a beautiful name!

Thank you, Lauren! 

Candice, your daughter is gorgeous, I love her name! I can't believer her father doesn't want to be in her life, but that's his loss! Hopefully his parents will be able to meet (or at least know about) their granddaughter. Where did you get your siggie from? It's perfect!

It's nice to meet you Shannon! Tori is such a cutie and the siggie you made for her is so adorable. I'm just so in love with both yours and Candice's siggies! 

Laura! It's nice to meet you:) Oliver was on our list for a boy had Elsie been born a boy. My life is pretty boring too. I should be going back to work but chose not to quite yet so I have nothing to do and no friends to keep me busy! So it's mostly a big Mommy and Elsie cuddlefest:)

Gem! Your twin's are gorgeous! How did you manage to get anything done with twins? I'm usually a nanny and tried going back to work, working with a baby girl a month older than Elsie. They allowed me to bring her with and trying to handle both baby girls was so difficult!

Tina, I understand. Trust is so important in a relationship. Hopefully someday you will be friends for Jayden's sake but I can only imagine that will take some time!

Lydia, Congrats on the engagement! My OH and I are somewhat high school sweethearts, too! We went to seperate highschools but have been dating since we were 15/16 and now we're 29/21. It's good to hear you've worked things out. No relationship is easy and you always have to work on it. My OH and I have had our fair share of ups and downs and we seem to have gotten into a good rhythm of things that will help us keep on a better path. That really is exciting that you will be moving to Texas! Have you been able to visit him while you've been living in seperate states? I bet that is really difficult! Your son is such a cutie. I saw his picture when you posted on another thread just the other day and actually showed my OH his picture because I thought he was so cute!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Bonjourrrrr, I am Ella, 18, I have a 3.5 month old called Lyla and an OH called Billy.
We are WTT in feburary 2013, we want our babies to have around a 2.5 - 3 year age gap.
We are engaged and have planned to have our wedding in 2017 so both our babies can walk up the aisle with us lol!! 

Thats about it really :) x


----------



## candicex

airbear said:


> Candice, your daughter is gorgeous, I love her name! I can't believer her father doesn't want to be in her life, but that's his loss! Hopefully his parents will be able to meet (or at least know about) their granddaughter. Where did you get your siggie from? It's perfect!

Aw thank you :flow: Yea definitely his loss! And i've told him that the only person missing out is him because she is so gorgeous and perfect and she makes me smile everyday :flower: Yea I am curious to know what will happen when my dad goes over there! I should get onto finding his parents.

I got my siggie made for me actually from a website called https://www.little-monster-designs.com It is a forum kind of like this, you go into the request section give them the photos you want and maybe a theme or you can just ask them to make what ever! Usually takes a couple of days and they make you one :) I have had 3 made for me so far and they are all great! You should definitely get one done from there :D


----------



## airbear

Nice to meet you, Ella! My OH and I want our kids 2-3 years apart! I'm not engaged yet because we are in the process of buying a new used car and after that we'll save for a ring. Our plan was to try and get married in between the two babies but we're not exactly sure if that will happen. So we may possibly be married once both babies are here! I love your avatar, too cute!

Candace, I thought you might have. I use that site too. I love it though the other day I read the rules and had requested a siggie to use as my album cover on facebook then I wanted a more simple one for here on BnB and requested another one right after I picked that one up (which in the rules said was okay) and my artist was offended because she thought I wasn't going to use her siggie and I felt so bad! Plus just about 2 weeks ago her baby nephew passed away. I felt so so terrible! So I had to PM her and explain why I wanted two and she made me my second one! Which is also beautiful. I just felt so bad though.. which artist made yours?
At least she's able to get his name on the birth certificate so that you can get child support for her. Maybe someday he'll realize what he's missing. Hopefully his parents will know about her, soon. I can't imagine not knowing if I had a grandbaby!


----------



## bbyno1

Hey & welcome to BnB:D
Im Ellie. I have a one year old daughter named Aliyah & another on the way!
I talk alot :haha:


----------



## MyVeryFirst

AirBear- 

Thank you and thats awesome :D 
And ya I went down to visit him a couple times before I got too big, and then he came up for about 6 weeks and took it off from college to see Oliver be born and everything :] And then I went down last month to see him Grad! Which was awesome, and now in about 9 days I will be moving down there for good with him! We are soo excited :happydance: It's hopefully gonna be awesome!


----------



## lb

Lydia, where in TX are you moving? Just being nosy. There are lots of us here from Texas :)


----------



## fightchick

i'm samantha, i'm 19 w/ a 2 year old son named lucas. he is turning 3 oct 5th. ugh, can't believe he's going to be 3 ):

i haven't seen or heard from FOB in over 2 years. we split when i was less then a month pregnant. wasn't there during the pregnancy, or even at the hospital when lucas was born. he made his mom come to take a DNA test, which of course, came out that he IS the father. we didn't talk about getting back together, and he didn't want to be there for lucas. a little over a year ago, i found out he was having a another son, and wants to be a father to jacob. then after that, i found out he married jacob's mother and now has joined the army. i just started to recieve child support feb of this year. (why it took so long for me to see some damn money, i will never understand), i only recieve 200 a month, which barely covers my car insurance. FOB signed for 6 years in the army. which honestly, i'm greatful for, lucas deserves so much better then FOB.

on the bright side, when lucas was 8 months old, i ran into my first love. we have now been together for over 2 years, and i couldnt be more happier. lucas call's my OH dada, and they have an incredible bond. i will never be able to thank my OH for being there for which is now OUR son. i would never be able to do it by myself.

welcome <3


----------



## MyVeryFirst

laurenburch said:


> Lydia, where in TX are you moving? Just being nosy. There are lots of us here from Texas :)

Houston Tx. And I'm freaking out because I don't know how to change my insurance, or my doctor and such :dohh:


----------



## pinkribbon

Hello, I've just come back too :flower:

I'm 21 and have a 1 year old called Jake. I live with my OH who I've been with almost 4 years but known for about 6, work part time and just started the final year of my degree in Advertising. I will graduate in July. :thumbup: We are WTT for our 2nd baby but I am more keen than he is... :haha: 

Ermm that's about it :haha:


----------



## airbear

Nice to meet you Ellie, Aliyah is adorable! And your pregnant too, congratulations!


Lydia, it must be so exciting that you'll be in Texas soon! Just a few days right? Hopefully everything goes well with the transition! I always forget to change my address for everything. My license still has my address from 4 places ago!

Hi Samantha! I can never understand how someone could not be there for your baby. Especially since your son is so adorable (Lucas was on our boy name list). Your avatar is so cute both of you making faces! It's good to hear that you have such a great OH. Someone that can love a child that isn't their own but treat them like they are, are definitely keepers. It's great they have such an awesome bond as well as a father figure for Lucas!

Pinkribbon - Jake is such a cutie. Is his full name Jacob or just Jake? I always liked the name Jake but my OH thought it needed to be Jacob and I thought Jake was perfectly fine as well! We're WTT probably around when Elsie is 18 months or so. Although my OH definitely wants a second baby, we really want a boy but would obviously be happy with either. We just want some space between them:) Avertising would be a really great degree to have!


----------



## AirForceWife7

:wave: Welcome .. I'm Kelsey, 18, & have a 9 month old daughter named Brenna :flower:


----------

